# Lets hear some Mud Land reviews



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok,

I know there is alot of people that went today, lets hear the good and bad.

I think they need a road for the exit! LOL


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*arghhhhh*

Pulled a muscle in my dang back last weekend and still down..... getting old (er) suxs! 
My buds said sorry you are down we be going anyway... said the place was packed but they had a great time. Somebody post up some pics..... COME ON HOTROD TELL ME WHAT I MISSED!!!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Wanna hear some reviews!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

they defiantly need a better parking area!!!...other then that it wasnt to bad..there was alot of people! i had a blast there wasnt alot of trails to ride but im guessing w time people will start making there own. it was mainly ditches and creeks that people were riding down & through.. has a lake that people were riding in, mostly flat land! imo its worth 10 dollars to ride plus its closer to me then crosby..


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

There was a lot of people for the Grand Opening. Parking area needs improvement also needs a gravel road leading to the exit gate. There were a lot of trucks getting stuck pulling their toys to the exit gate. I told they will be working on these issues soon. Otherwise the land is flate, with creeks, ditches, ponds and a lot of mud. The area needs more trails, those will be made as time goes by. My neighbor sons took their Suburu out there and had a blast. My sons and ours friends enjoyed it and had a lot of fun. We plan on going back again, it 10 minutes from them house if the train doesn't stop us. Spent all moving cleaning our toys. Here are a few pics


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

That subaru looks out of place. But looks like it was fun. That wouldn't be too far of a drive for me and some buddys to make. Probably just a little further then mud buddy's which is where i normally go.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Where is this place?


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Mud Land Offroad Park in Alvin Tx, they are on Facebook and here is their website.

http://mudlandoffroad.com/


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We had fun, I forgot how much I hated black gumbo tho! Kris said they had over 1300 people thru the gates this past weekend. Weather was nice and people came! Its gonna be one big mud pit before long. I saw the Suburu with no bumpers. Hope thats not his daily driver lol. They are working on the parking lot, it will just take time. They are gonna be working on getting water, showers, and Rv hook ups by the summer. 

I have some pics and vids Ill try and post soon. We had a big group and had the usual fun. A lot of people didnt know, but there is still more of the park that hasnt been opened yet, like another 150 acres


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

The suburu is his daily drive, I bought his bumpers and muffler home. He spent all day Sunday getting it cleaned and putting the muffler back on. He dicided to leave the bumpers off for now. He is talking about getting a different car for daily use so he can raise up the subie and getting some mud tire to have some more fun.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Well at least there is a new place for Houston folks to ride besides crosby.


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Parking lot an exit does need some attion it just takes money and time, but all in all had a blast will be going back spent all sunday cleaning but worth every bit of it.


----------

